# Ordered from Exo-factory??



## Cicindela (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi there, anyone have any experience of buying from Exo factory from Poland- ebay feedback is good, likes on FB but a friend of mine never received his order and the guy won't return any messages. 
Just curious to see what people have found their service is like. Thanks


----------



## No Fur No Feathers (Sep 13, 2016)

this could be the person your asking about

http://chujciwdupebartek.weebly.com/exo-factory.html


----------



## Cicindela (Nov 28, 2014)

Yep, that's the one, the funny thing is he said he had posted the order, kept this up for 4 weeks, my friend said he would not give up, after that the man actually posted the order for real, with tracking info and my friend got some great insects, so it was odd, said he had posted them, but hadn't , and yet came good in the end. My friend says next time he will pay only by PayPal business then he's protected as potentially if he's to be believed he has great stock, a real variety , I don't think I will or would chance . It's all a bit weird!


----------

